

Am I Online? - cpfohl
https://gist.github.com/Crisfole/e15408a8821c079744b5

======
cpfohl
My internet went down. And I didn't feel like staring at a non-internet
enabled computer continually refreshing. So I set an iframe to reload
sadtrombone.com with autoplay set to true over and over again.

